# Can't Uninstall Peer Guardian 2



## macannaster (Nov 21, 2007)

I have tried searching the web for this problem, but only seemed to come up with forums on Phoenix labs site none of which were working. A while ago, something happened, i have know idea what, and pg2 stopped working, and everytime i started it up, it would fire error messages at me, for example:
peer guardian was unable to load the packet filtering driver
This could happen if peerguardian crashed and didn't have a chance to unload the driver
or if the file pgfilter.sys can't be found

class std:: runtime error
driver already running

so i hit ok and get this:

An exception occurred, this problem has been automatically reported to methlabs

Build Number: 2050918
File: \mainproc.cpp
Line: 148
Type: class std:: runtime_error
Message: unable to save configuration

the pgfix wouldn't work, so i tried to uninstall it, and i get a message saying that the file could be opened(uninstall.dat) and get "Error 5: access denied"

since then i have reinstalled pg2 in a different location and it works, but i really want to get rid of the old one, its history database file is upto 1.5 gigs and i can't delete anything in the folder, any ideas?

thanks very much


----------



## SouthernMail (Apr 27, 2007)

Have you tried taking it out of your startup list, then rebooting, then seeing if you can uninstall it?

Just an idea.


----------



## macannaster (Nov 21, 2007)

yes i did, i took it off the startup list, and still, i can't get rid of it . . . thanks for the reply, anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## SouthernMail (Apr 27, 2007)

Have you tried to uninstall it while in Safe Mode?

I don't THINK trying that would hurt anything . . . but you might want to make sure before you do it.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

As a last resort you can use the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301


----------



## SouthernMail (Apr 27, 2007)

And as a last last resort there a thing call the Brute Force Uninstaller. I've seen it and played around with it a bit but have never had to use it. I think it almost takes an expert to show you what scripts you need.


----------



## macannaster (Nov 21, 2007)

about uninstalling in safe mode, what should i do to make sure its safe, sorry , i'm just not clear on that.


----------

